# Sortie vidéo iPad 2 vers ancienne TV (rca/péritel)



## hallucinogen_1024 (9 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Il existe un câble qui est est sensé permettre de relier son iPad à sa télé via RCA (blanc rouge + jaune).

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà testé?

Mon but serait de pouvoir visionner (en vacance chez mes parents, pas encore de tv avec HDMI ni vga) des films avec l'application o'player, des vidéos avec l'appli Youtube, des Podcasts avec l'appli iPod,etc...

La sortie vidéo est-elle active tout le temps ou bien juste avec certaines applications compatibles?

Le mode miroir d'iOS 5 est-il compatible avec cette sortie composite?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Octobre 2011)

Daprès ce lien commercial il semblerait que ce soit ton écran d'ipad + le son qui soit retransmis sur ton TV.

http://www.miniinthebox.com/fr/cable-av-composite-pour-l-ipad-et-iphone-3g-3gs-4g_p158073.html

Va voir aussi sur ce forum:

http://www.macquebec.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=9098


----------

